# Carbon Fiber Tubes



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a source for .50 carbon fiber tubes. I would like to try and make a 4 to 5 foot blowgun from it.

Wayne


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

No but be careful when cutting it and make sure it is sealed before you start blowing on it. Carbon fiber dust is nasty stuff to have in the lungs.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Carbon fiber lung ick.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Dragon Plate makes a few different types, but most start at .75" ID. Here are the Pulltruded ones that have consistent inside diameter:
http://www.dragonplate.com/ecart/categories.asp?cID=19


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

They have a 48" .515" id. May give that a try next month. Thanks Aaron.


----------

